# anery stripe het amel and hypo x amel motley?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

as above !!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

50% chance per egg Normal Motley-het-stripe het Anery, Amel, poss het hypo
50% chance per egg Amel Motley-het-stripe het Anery, poss het hypo.


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

I Used A Claculator:
Male is, Anerythristic, Striped, Het for Amel, Het for Hypomel
Female is, Amelanistic, Motley

Offspring are predicted to be...
25.00%, Striped Motley, Amelanistic, Het for Ghost
25.00%, Striped Motley, Het for Snow, Het for Hypomel
25.00%, Striped Motley, Amelanistic, Het for Anery
25.00%, Striped Motley, Het for Snow

P.S Maybe In Accurate


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Now I got 
50% Normal Motley het Anery, Amel, Stripe, 50% ph Hypo
50% Amel Motley het Anery, Stripe, 50% ph Hypo

Same as Ssthisto
Cornboy your calculator looks like it is combining the genes and giving you the names of the combinations like hypomel and snow.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Cornboys just doesnt show possible hets and is classing motley het stripe as motleystripe.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> 50% chance per egg Normal Motley-het-stripe het Anery, Amel, poss het hypo
> 50% chance per egg Amel Motley-het-stripe het Anery, poss het hypo.





oakelm said:


> Now I got
> 50% Normal Motley het Anery, Amel, Stripe, 50% ph Hypo
> 50% Amel Motley het Anery, Stripe, 50% ph Hypo
> 
> ...


I'm with these.


----------

